# New Clam Quality--- ????



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I spend quite a bit of time on a web site named iceshanty. Man are they griping about their new Clam shelters.

From what I understand for the last few years the shelters are being made in China. The hardware ( bolts ,nuts and posts ) are of inferior quality and breaks rather easily.

I own a Clam Yukon but it is several years old and I have had no problem with it.
Just thought I might warn any of you in the market for a new shanty.

If you wish to read more go to www.iceshanty.com click on community.
Most of these guys are from Minnesota and Wisconsin and they do know what they are talking about.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I have the older original clam pro & love it. It's a shame what's happening to this country with the China junk. Even the laser auger's got China junk blades on them. Thank You Nafta !!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought my Clam about 7 yrs ago and love it. Never had any real problems. One plastic hinge, on one end where it all folds together broke a few years ago, and no way to fix it, but all the metal hardware has stood up pretty good, even in some pretty tough winds.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I just bought a clam scout TC and the I had three out of 4 bolts for the chair break as I was putting it together. The heads popped off the bolts. I had put the chair together and was working on the poles when the heads just went flying. I replaced them all with stainless steel bolts and nuts.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

For you Lazer Auger users - The Blades that are made in China have stamped lettering on them that states: "Made in China". They don't keep their sharp edge for very long. Keep your eyes open for that. Lazer Augers are a quality product, but the "China Syndrome" is really hurting them. The equipment that is made in Sweden is still top quality from what I have been reading.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just another reason I try not to ever walk into CHINA MART AKA Wal Mart !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Just another reason I try not to ever walk into CHINA MART AKA Wal Mart !


The original creator of Walmart did not buy China made items. His son is in charge now - so he's buying China made products. Kind of sad.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bischoff66 said:


> I just bought a clam scout TC and the I had three out of 4 bolts for the chair break as I was putting it together. The heads popped off the bolts. I had put the chair together and was working on the poles when the heads just went flying. I replaced them all with stainless steel bolts and nuts.



Same here! I bought the Kenai and had two bolts break The head just twisted off


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not only Wal mart. Almost everything in Bass Pro & Cabelas , is made in China. Target , Sears, Meijer, etc. all buy in China. Just look around, not to many mfg. jobs left here. Profit & greed, the new American way. Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Tailchaser said:


> It's not only Wal mart. Almost everything in Bass Pro & Cabelas , is made in China. Target , Sears, Meijer, etc. all buy in China. Just look around, not to many mfg. jobs left here. Profit & greed, the new American way. Happy New Year !!!


True story: About 2 months ago, I bought a really nice Donald Trump tie.... "Made in China"


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Happy to see CLAM is returning to USA made products. *

*China made products suck.*


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We used to have a old full page news paper ad from walmart in our job trailer. It stressed buy american. The founder would have turned over in his grave today. I try every day to do the right thing, and yes, it's getting harder to find USA products. But I found one, my Shappell DX3000.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I almost bought a Clam but decided to go with the Frabil Trekker and I haven't had any issues with it and it's going on 5 years old.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got news for alot of you...when you buy your next vibee, turn over the package and read it:Made in China! I know Rodmakers own it and they originated in or near Akron, but alas, they are not made here anymore!! Like many other things!!


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have an older Clam 5600 that I bought from a friend, best money I ever spent. thanks Sam


----------

